# i need help tell how many amps and volt i can put to my motor



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It would be easier if this thread was in the motors section, I think, as your questions are more about the motor then the controller. That aside, I think it would be difficult to answer the question without more information.

Could you post photos of the motor, the terminals, the data plate and any you can get of the internal wiring, the brushes and the commutator bars? That would provide a lot of information that someone who knows about motors (not me) may need to help you.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

If you don't have it, here is the tag from the first ebay auction. 











I would say if it can handle 467 amps for 1 hour it can handle at least 1000 amps briefly. I'd guess its more like 1500 to 2000. As for volts-how brave do you feel?


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> As for volts-how brave do you feel?


I know that I was not brave enough. While this motor will produce loads of torque, it is very limited by its voltage. 

Here is some pictures of the com and brushes in another thread that I had posted from when I was looking at this motor. 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=141554&postcount=3

The com has 29 bars. It makes about 140 ft-lbs of torque. 

I would think that this motor would handle 72V, but I would not want to take it much over that. 

i would guess that you will need a truck to use this motor. It will require alot of batteries to create a high AH pack. Not to mention the fact that it weights over 300lbs. 

-Adam


----------



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

i was thinking i could run it at 120 volts and still not worry about advicing the motor
i was thinking a 1000 amp peak and 500 countuis
i think white zombie two 8 inch motors run at 360 volts and 2000 amps
am i right to think i have more motor then that 
thank you for the tag and for the information i guess it really doesn't matter after 120 volts and 1000 amps becuse that is all i can afford with the controller


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam,
What in particular makes you worry about volts more with this motor than with others? I would think you could advance it and gain at least the capability to run it at 144V or so. To maintain that voltage at 500 amps with yellowtops you would need at least 14 batteries so you are looking at more than 168V resting. 

To the motor gurus here: What are the downsides of excess volts? Do you get arcing on the comm? Is that reduced by the larger motor having wider comm bars? Do you get arcing elsewhere? Is overspeed the concern? 

Does anyone know how much you typically shift the torque curve upwards by advancing the motor.

I really am curious. I have one of these beastly motors sitting in my garage and would really like to know what I can do with it.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi toad,

Been thru this before on this forum, but here goes again.



Batterypoweredtoad said:


> What are the downsides of excess volts?


Brush arcing on the commutator and possible overspeed.



> Do you get arcing on the comm?


Yeah, that is where it happens.



> Is that reduced by the larger motor having wider comm bars?


No, this usually makes it worse. Naturally more volts per bar. Higher voltage motors usually have higher comm segment counts.



> Do you get arcing elsewhere?


In the motor? Not unless you've got other major problems. The voltage rating of the insulation used in the motor should be many times above the voltage you likely to use. Electrical clearances should be suitable on uninsulated parts, although at higher voltage they most likely would not conform to UL standards, if that matters to you.

However, once you get into a flashover or zorch, everything in the motor is fair game to arcing.



> Is overspeed the concern?


You bet.



> Does anyone know how much you typically shift the torque curve upwards by advancing the motor.


Without going thru the reasoning again, figure about 2% per degree of shift.

Hope that helps,

major


----------



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

can i run it at 120 volts and if i can do i need to get it adviced if so can how would i do that and if i can't get it to 120 what could i go to
thank you


----------



## bipole (Sep 8, 2009)

I looked at that motor before (the data plate photo), pretty sure that motor is a SepEx.


----------

